# The get along gang



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Some new pics of my dawgs.

Blake








Bless








Aslan








The Brindles









More.......


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

We cant reach you big fool!!








Pawfect








Ive wanted to get this full stretch shot for ages!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

oh sweet macaroni.. what's that LION doing to your tree... Oh never mind.. its the handsome ASLAN!!!!!!!!! I miss your kiddoes.. thanks for posting new pics!!! They are all looking good!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Great photos, did you get your new camera? The quality is very good. Dogs seem to be doing very well


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Once again Dom, fantastic pics. I love the one of Aslan's big foot on Bless's head... The look on Bless's face is priceless.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I think this is my favorite group of pictures that you have taken. I especially love the feet shots.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Mud,K and K and MMM 
Got the cam Gregs,still learning and just point and shooting at the mo (just does it quicker.haha)


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Congratulations on the camera, that explains the beautiful detail in the pics


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome pics! I love your gang.

I have to ask, is Aslan purebred? I can't figure out type of dog he is..


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

great pics poochman. what camera did ya get?clear shots. love the one of blake lying down. and aslan in full stretch!!

good to see ya posting. missed all of ya!!

jcd


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks MMM,DSLR are awesome.
Took these when test shooting too...

























Thanks Missmutt,Aslan isnt purebred his Dad is a purebred Bullmastiff and his Mum is half Neopolitan Mastiff and Half American Bulldog.(i only found out what his mum was a few months back,his uncle lives nearby too and is a beautiful dog)

ETA:whassssssuuuuup J,got the same as you bro,im loving it.haha
Hows Bello doing?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Thanks Missmutt,Aslan isnt purebred his Dad is a purebred Bullmastiff and his Mum is half Neopolitan Mastiff and Half American Bulldog.(i only found out what his mum was a few months back,his uncle lives nearby too and is a beautiful dog)


LOL Thanks, I was making circles in my mind.. too dark to be a Bullmastiff, not droopy enough to be a Neo, doesn't have the face of a Bordeaux, never saw a Corso that color, etc etc... Pretty cool mix!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh man Pooch, I love flowers


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Haha,Missmutt people always ponder his breed,he is larger than an average bullmastiff,he weighs 154lbs and thier standard is 130lbs.
I would have loved the excessive wrinkles of a Neo though,his mum is blue/blackish like one.

MMM,thats why i posted em,knew you loved flowers,i know one is a rose,the other purple one i dont have a clue.haha


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow!! What gorgeous dogs! I LOOOVE that full stretch shot!!!

I have a WONDERFUL camera - and a dog who's terrified of the camera  Ugh.....

Your dogs really love each other, don't they? You can just sense it - they're just so happy


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you Minpins,mine are forced to love the camera.lol
Just kidding,i really like the full stretch too,he has a really long body so untill he stands up like that you cant see how tall he really is.

Actually Bless doesnt love the boys,shes bosses and tolerates them (shes what i call an old bitch.Haha)


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pictures Pooch. The pups look great. I love the one of Aslan's foot on Bless's head too. What a crack up! And the full stretch of Aslan is awesome but I think he snuck over here to CA and taught Payton how to do that because he's been treeing critters for the last several days and I keep catching him in that exact same position.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome pics as usual.

Blake looks fantastic in that first pic....what a handsome dude....

When are you adding a english bulldog to your pack, hmmm?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I missed Milady. Glad to see she is doing well.....tell her to pop the boys one for me eh?

And if you didn't live in England Aslan could very easily pass for a Tosa lol..


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Volley,so Payton loves trring critters too eh.lol,how is the big guy?
GG,one day in the not so distant future 

Zim,he has been mistaken for one on more than one occasion,i love em but the law here doesnt


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

myminpins said:


> Wow!! What gorgeous dogs! I LOOOVE that full stretch shot!!!
> 
> I have a WONDERFUL camera - and a dog who's terrified of the camera  Ugh.....
> 
> Your dogs really love each other, don't they? You can just sense it - they're just so happy


Does your camera beep? Cherokee can handle thunder and any other noise except high pitched electronic beeping. He is terrified of my daughter's camera because of it. He is fine with mine, mine is quiet. Just something to check LOL.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> Awesome pics as usual.
> 
> Blake looks fantastic in that first pic....what a handsome dude....
> 
> When are you adding a english bulldog to your pack, hmmm?


Yes Dom, WHEN are you adding an English bulldog to your pack? 

P.S. Other than getting in trouble for chasing all manner of creatures up trees he's doing great!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

I like the pic Aslan standing on his hindlegs and holding a branch...What the hell was he doing there?! Crazy dude...

-naoki


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Excellent pictures all three dogs look great but that Aslan stands right out, love that dog!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Volley,good to hear it,i needs me a payton fix 

Naoki,haha,i put a stick high up and he was reaching for it (stupid mastiiff)

Thanks Jen,he would love ya too.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Thanks Mud,K and K and MMM
> Got the cam Gregs,still learning and just point and shooting at the mo (just does it quicker.haha)


Well these are by far some of the best pics I've seen of your crew, congrats on your new camera


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Thanks MMM,DSLR are awesome.
> Took these when test shooting too...
> 
> 
> ...


hey pooch. glad to see ya got the d60. you will learn more each day and still be confused!

bello is awesome. as playful and spoiled as ever.sometimes a little to much!!! how is blake doing lately?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The flowers are nice but the dogs are awesome! I love the stretch shot and also pawfect. I think my favorite is still the one with Bless looking straight on as someones foot is on her. If looks could kill. Bless would have flames shooting out of her eyes. lol She is such a little trooper.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks K,im really liking the difference,the pics are much more crisp.

J,i havnt even looked at the manual yet,it gives me a headache just thinking about how much there is to learn but its awesome just on auto! (thanks for suggesting it bro)

Thanks Inga,you know old blessy,shes the queen bee around here.lol


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh I JUST LOVE Aslan. He is BEAUTIFUL. He makes me want to steal him, and then hug him lots and lots and give him back!!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow Pooch. Great pics. They all three are looking GREAT. Your camera is AWESOME! Good job...the picture quality is fantastic. It's great to see your groups again...blake looks sweet as can be as always. And Aslan, he's just majestic...and Bless looks like such a sweetie pie! The little lady of the group...but she can hold her own!

Thanks for posting Pooch.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Meganfex,you can borrow him anytime 

Hello Mac'N'roe,thanks,im really liking the camera.
Your new sig is awesome!


----------



## chris_laliberte (Nov 30, 2008)

I love your dogs Mr. pooch! they look so cool!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


>


This is my fav by far.....the caption should be "Haha can't see me"

MP, did you get the Nikon d60?...that what I have and I'm still only a few pages into the manual.....I also cheat because mine came w/2 DVDs ..I like them much better because I can play w/my camera along w/the dvd ..instead of having to hold open a page.....

All your pictures look awesome!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i LOVE the pictures! you have such beautiful dogs  i love stretching picture and the one with the doggy lying in the leaves, she has perfect camouflage!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Mr P-I think Aslan is the perfect mix of dog. I knew he was big, but sheeiiittt when I saw the stretch picture I thought man, I didn't know a horse could climb a tree! And Blake did kind of disappear in the leaves. And then sweet Bless...you gotta love her. Great photos...thanks for directing me here. Now when are they going to "kill some more cones"? Those are always the best.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Chris,PG,Ioreks mom 

Alpha,no problem.
I'll get some cone killing next week some time just for you.haha (they love killing cones)


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Great pictures! Loved them all...

Poor Bless stuck laying there with Aslan's stinky foot on her head!! The indignity of it all!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Congrats on the camera! I didnt think your dogs couldnt look any better.. But they do!

And the flower pics..Wow..very pretty.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Good shootin Pooch!

Your pack is simply amazing as always!


----------

